# Chickens for Beginners...?



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

This coming spring I am getting a few chickens. I have some experience with them so I am not afraid or 100% clueless as to how to tend these birds.

My question is what breed do you recommend for a beginner? I know Roo will want to get involved with them so a breed that can tolerate kids would be nice. (the ones I tended as a kid would peck at us when we collected eggs and my knuckles are still pretty scarred from them being mean.)

And where/how do you get your chicks? We have feed stores near us and they carry them around Easter but is there a way to get them sooner?

Sorry, mods, if this has been asked a dozen times. I couldn't find a thread that answered this. :dunno:


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

You can order chicks online. Depending on the weather in winter will determine the breeds that you may need. Being that you are in CA... Rhode Island Reds would be a good choice. They can be good mothers also. A friend of mine has Dark Cornish running loose and he had chicks coming out his ears last year.

1. Rhode Island Red
2. Buff Orphington
3. Dark Cornish

Those are my three favorites that I have raised. I like the brown egg layers over the white egg layers. Basically they are not really as much pets as they are livestock so they will not be cuddly for the kiddo but you have to be firm with them if they start pecking. I had a rooster last year that was getting uppity and I knocked him for a loop for about 30 minutes and he was fine after that. 

It is just like any other animal, you have to let them know that you are the boss.

BTW the Dark Cornish taste awesome. Don't let others tell you that they HAVE to be butchered at 12 weeks or younger or they get tough... They do if you fry them but the old tough ones make really good soup. It's all in how they are cooked.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

cnsper said:


> You can order chicks online. Depending on the weather in winter will determine the breeds that you may need. Being that you are in CA... Rhode Island Reds would be a good choice. They can be good mothers also. A friend of mine has Dark Cornish running loose and he had chicks coming out his ears last year.
> 
> 1. Rhode Island Red
> 2. Buff Orphington
> 3. Dark Cornish


I am in the mountains so we have snow and frost until mid-April. Frost as late as June depending on the storms systems that come through the canyon.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Frost is nothing for these, it is prolonged cold that bothers them. 

You might also look into Buckeyes as they are cold tolerant. Kinda like a Rhode Island Red


----------



## Seasoned-prepper (Aug 27, 2013)

I have barred rocks, it was a toss up between them and reds... Barred rocks being a little better in the cold... Both are great chickens... Here's a pic of the chicken tractor I built... I move it around the yard... I have an add on piece that I can move to either side and a little tunnel to extend it out even farther... Trap doors that slide up allow them to go to the add on, and the add on has 2 trap doors to move it forward or backward on the side of the tractor... Will post more pics if my explanation isn't clear... lol... The back side has a pull out tray for easy cleaning and a locking door at the back of the nesting boxes... We raised chickens when the kids were small... I think if you handle them and get them used to being handled they are more docile...


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

This may help: http://thepoultryguide.com/insulating-chicken-coop-for-hot-and-cold-weather/
Insulate & use 40 watt light bulbs on very cold nights to hold in the heat.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

If you pick up your chicks at the post office expect to be inundated by people with questions and wanting to see, with possibly some slightly perturbed postal workers Usually spring is when the hatcheries get going full bore, otherwise selection may be limited or unavailable.

I have been really impressed with Orpingtons, they can be pets if you treat them that way otherwise they are typically just nice, mild mannered dual purpose chickens. There are often problem birds, some can be improved with proper handling, others are better "taught" with a with a stock pot. They will go broody so they can raise chicks for you if you want. If you get non sex-linked chicks you are going to have way too many roosters so with a dual purpose at least you get some meat.

Yeah, chickens


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey Grimm.
Buff orphingtons all the way for this year.
Raise from babies and handle a lot [big big aquarium in your bedroom].
Put feed in your hand and let them step up in your hand to eat.
Let them ride around on the shoulder of your shirt that has a washcloth sewn to it.
Make a special peeeep peep peep noise as they climb in your hand to eat.
In your highest pitched voice SCREAM PEEEEEEP PEEEEEP PEEEEEEEP then cover them with a towel that has been under you and Roos shirt for many many hours or used as a pillow case.DONT EVER WASH IT.
Make little put put noises as you contentedly stir their food with your finger at random moments.
Above all love them until you cry on slaughter day [ If you do cry its ok this doing while crying will make you a better prepper]
You will have chickens that run and jump into your hand on command or run for cover on command.
When they have their full adult feathers they will follow you better than your dog.
Next year buy a different color chicken and buy just a few every year so pick 3 kinds because on year 3 the egg production goes way down.
Each hen is born with 318? folicles and that is the most eggs she will ever lay.
Also carry a cut off broom walking stick every where for when roo comes screaming.
The offending bird will be the one standing tallest.
DO NOT PUNISH THE BIRD. Just swiftly and quietly strike just above the shoulders and later ask Roo if mean chicken tastes good.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey Grimm - I haven't raised chickens and best of luck in your new endeavour. I saw this vid the day before your OP and thought you'd get a kick out of it 

The Hazards of Backyard Hens

http://www.realfarmacy.com/the-hazards-of-backyard-hens-2/


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

You ask ten different chicken folk ... What's the best breed, you could very well get ten different breeds. 

I like The Dominique or Pilgrim Fowl (wiki), is a breed of chicken originating in the United States during the Colonial. It is considered America's oldest breed of chicken, probably descending from chickens brought to New England from southern England during colonial times. By the 19th century, they were widely popular and were raised in many parts of the country. Dominiques are a dual purpose breed, being valued for their meat as well as for their brown eggs. They weigh 6 to 8 pounds at maturity. In earlier times, their feathers were much sought after as stuffing for pillows and mattresses.

And a big plus ... I've never had a mean roo.

A second would be a few Easter Eggers ... (blue, green and pink eggs) my kids loved them. (But I would pass on the Araucana/Ameraucana rooster :club

Best of luck ...


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

*Andi said:


> You ask ten different chicken folk ... What's the best breed, you could very well get ten different breeds.
> 
> I like The Dominique or Pilgrim Fowl (wiki), is a breed of chicken originating in the United States during the Colonial. It is considered America's oldest breed of chicken, probably descending from chickens brought to New England from southern England during colonial times. By the 19th century, they were widely popular and were raised in many parts of the country. Dominiques are a dual purpose breed, being valued for their meat as well as for their brown eggs. They weigh 6 to 8 pounds at maturity. In earlier times, their feathers were much sought after as stuffing for pillows and mattresses.
> 
> ...


I was just looking at the Araucana. 

Since Roo and I will be learning together I may have to try a few different breeds before I find 'the one' that is right for us. But the feedback I get from everyone here will help me narrow things down to start. :kiss:


----------



## libprepper (Aug 8, 2013)

For a beautiful (jet Black) docile / quiet / pleasant bird that lays beautiful "big" xxl brown eggs , loves veggi scraps and doesn't peck at everything in sight I love my Austrolorps. My RIR is a loud bully, but I still have a soft spot for the breed. Austrolorps are great in the cold as they are a large hearty bird.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

We love our Buckeyes, they're so low maintenance. But we don't have any experience with other breeds yet, so I can't offer a comparison.


----------



## Roslyn (Feb 20, 2012)

I love Delawares. They are docile, good layers and the boys are lovers not fighters. I've never had a bad roo in several generations.

They are good foragers, but they don't up and go far away either. I haven't had any nasty Delaware hens as well.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Favorites, in order:

Buff Orps
New Hampshire Reds
Barred Rocks (mean to the other chickens, though)
Australorps

The Aussies are lovely, but damn they go broody so often!!!! When they do, you won't get an egg from them for weeks. I think I only get maybe 100 aussie eggs per year/bird. 

Buff Orps and NH Reds are friendly and tame, Orps of all flavors all make good mommies. The Sex Links are also good egg layers, but their attitude gets them in trouble...

Barred Rocks are tough birds and good workers... "We are here to lay eggs, dammit! Not to be mommies!!" They don't go broody and will lay eggs for days without taking a break. 

We have a Black Copper Marans roo...he was a "gift" and MAN is he BEAUTIFUL! Very gentle, but not *quite* as gentle and sociable as our passed-on ol' Buff Orp roo named Roman. We still miss him. One of our current buff chicks might be a roo - - if so, Roscoe will have to find a new home.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Roslyn said:


> I love Delawares. They are docile, good layers and the boys are lovers not fighters. They are good foragers, but they don't up and go far away either.


We are going to have to order some of those!

Oh by the Way.... all of ours are named. That's why we never have any more than 3-4 of one kind so we can still tell them apart.

Gretchen, Gertrude, Bethany, Melody, Joy, Esther, Naomi, Ruth, Henrieta, Rachel, Buffy, Babe, Betty and Roscoe.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Don't use chicken wire to protect them, use 1/2" hardware cloth instead.

The only thing chicken wire is good for is to to keep chickens in, doesn't keep predators out.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

TheLazyL said:


> Don't use chicken wire to protect them, use 1/2" hardware cloth instead.
> 
> The only thing chicken wire is good for is to to keep chickens in, doesn't keep predators out.


Good point. I was thinking of making a chicken tractor with the chicken wire for the floor, hardware cloth for the sides and pull it into the shed at night.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Seriously? I've had chickens for YEARS and didn't know they only had 318 folicles. I love you guys, I learn something new every day.

I'd go with Buffs or Barred Rock as well, Grimm. You'll love having chickens.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

I added a Welsumer hen and a RI Red hen I bought back in feb this year.


They were adults already, laying n not tame. The Welsumer, named "Jackie" after an olympic runner; started out as a real fraidy-cat. She spooked over everything and she has this way she "talks" that sounds like she is saying; "Oh $$hiit" in a questioning voice. She is so funny, a real character and has since mellowed out alittle bit n not so easy to bolt n run. She really challanged my dogs prey drive for a spell but he's a good boy n never chased her. She lays the most beautiful dark brown, milk chocolet colored speckled eggs and her feathering is amazing. I get lost in her feathers when she sits by me in the sunlight. Just beautiful..

I have 2 RI red hens. Blender I purchased for 5 bucks along with Jackie. At a distance I couldnt tell the difference between my two RI reds, so she got dubbed Blender. She is a great layer and just like my other red.. she is very mellow, quite easy going hen. My other red hen Buddie I raised and I it does make a difference in ease of handling when you raise them. She is awesome..I never thought chickens had so much awesomeness to them but they potentially can. I have a White Rock hen, Marylynn. Half the time I wouldnt know she existed if it wernt for her white coloring. She is really easy going, lays huge eggs. I got a tripple yoker twice and a few doubles!! Not real cuddle type but she will submit if I press it and tolerates me handling her. 

Ive had Barred Rock hens too and one was real noisy n bossy the other was the opposite..So maybe Honk was just a bitch...she went after my dog one day and it was her last day on earth. Yea...I hand raised her too but her leadership style was a bit aggressive and it was during the time I was still working with my dog and he relasped on her attitude. 

Hens are alotta fun and I have the peace of mind knowing they are being well taken cared of and are giving me healthy eggs in return. :flower:


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

For me it's as follows:

Austrolorps - They do go broody, but are good dual purpose birds, and will sit on other eggs and hatch next years chicks for you. Calm and friendly IMO

Barred Rocks - Excellent egg layers, even in NE Ohio winters here, good meat, sweet gals

Buff Orps - Same as above

RI Reds - Eh, decent egg production, but just don't seem to forage good for me, maybe it's just the strain I have. Ok birds, not my favorite.

Leghorns - White egg laying machines! They are flighty, but with daily interaction they settle down. Keep 'em locked up in the winter so their combs don't get frost bit. Mine will jump on my arms and shoulders for old bread pieces or veggie scraps. 

Red Stars - My best brown egg layers. And most inquisitive gals, but a tad flighty

Arucannas - Mine aren't super friendly, but are steady, faithful layers. My only issue with them is that they sometimes need locked up in the coop for a few days. Thet will on occasion bolt and try to lay in the hay mound or other random places in the barn. Other breeds do this on occasion (leghorns come in second), but my Arucannas do it the most. 

I do rotate my girls every couple of years. I supply a (small) local restaraunt with eggs so I keep enough to keep them running, but do switch them out and get new broods in. 

I like Cochin or Arucanna Roos. They have always been sweet across the board. I've had roos from the other breeds, and its a crap shoot for tempermant. Of course some of that depends on you. 

I've had specialty breeds like Marans, giants, and Brahmas, but would rather stick with the breeds I mentioned for actual production. I like my Marans for the chocolate colored eggs, but only ever keep a couple. 

My birds are typically kept completley free range with organic feed in the winter. If they are going in the pot I do lock them up and feed them heavy also.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

We bought 15 hens (16 shipped) from http://www.efowl.com/default.asp

We got red stars, black stars, and gold comets.

Their coop is locked up tighter than a federal reserve bank, but they are allowed to wander around our suburban back yard during the day while someone is home.


----------

